# Good gross wage - but serious deductions at source!!



## paudie (4 Oct 2014)

Age: 53
Spouse’s/Partner's age: 47

Annual gross income from employment or profession: 69,340 euro
Annual gross income of spouse: 3,000 euro

Monthly take-home pay 3,322 euro

Type of employment: Public Service

In general are you: (a)
(a) spending more than you earn, or
(b) saving?

Rough estimate of value of home – 240,000 euro 
Amount outstanding on your mortgage: 115,000 euro
What interest rate are you paying? Variable/tracker rate.

Other borrowings – car loans/personal loans etc - No

Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? No
If not, what is the balance on your credit card? 1,900 euro

Savings and investments: Not a lot. 

Do you have a pension scheme? Yes – work superannuation scheme.

Do you own any investment or other property? No

Ages of children: 19, 17 & 11.

Life insurance: Yes


What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you? 
Gross annual income – almost 70k. Take home pay/fortnight – 1650 euro. Is this correct? From reading other posts it seems that some earn less and take home more!? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## paudie (4 Oct 2014)

Deductions per fortnight are Paye_410, prsi_24, usc_160, lpt 12, pension levy_196,super ann_133, widows and orphans_40, union/social club_17. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## vandriver (4 Oct 2014)

€1650 per fortnight is €3575 per month.


----------

